

Bio-design generates uncanny visions that can confront our deepest beliefs - ochiba
http://www.domusweb.it/en/design/states-of-design-07-bio-design-/

======
yread
Mindblowing:

you breath in a bottle and bees detect if you're sick or what stage of
fertility cycle are you in

dogs that, literally, breath for you

in-vitro meat

"leather" jacket grown in vitro

the diagnosis of diseases be associated with the colour of faeces

Synthetic Immune System

------
jmah
Wow, what an annoying site header. Otherwise, it's rather intriguing.

